# hr22-100 copy internal drive to external esata



## woodster (Jul 30, 2011)

been browsing through posts and I'm finding conflicting info. I'm trying to find out if I can copy the contents of my HR22-100 internal hard drive to an external esata drive. I understand that the external drive will "take over" vs the internal drive, but I have a ton of stuff on the internal drive I would still like to watch. Is it possible and if so could someone point me to the correct post that covers the procedure?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148760


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That link went to the last post on the thread, he'd need the instructions on the first post, correct?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> been browsing through posts and I'm finding conflicting info.


May I ask - what posts you browsed and what conflicting info you found ?
Posting URLs would be sufficient.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"P Smith" said:


> May I ask - what posts you browsed and what conflicting info you found ?
> Posting URLs would be sufficient.


I'd forgotten it was possible, but there is the issue of technically possible and not allowed in the lease agreement, since it does involve opening the box.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

woodster said:


> been browsing through posts and I'm finding conflicting info. I'm trying to find out if I can copy the contents of my HR22-100 internal hard drive to an external esata drive. I understand that the external drive will "take over" vs the internal drive, but I have a ton of stuff on the internal drive I would still like to watch. Is it possible and if so could someone point me to the correct post that covers the procedure?


these site will do what you want (the only) way to transfer your existing drive contents to a new drive and still be able to use it.

http://www.weaknees.com/directv-hd-dvr.php


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

WestDC said:


> these site will do what you want (the only) way to transfer your existing drive contents to a new drive and still be able to use it.
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/directv-hd-dvr.php


That site is just copycat of the procedure what was develop *here*.

See that "Copy ..." dedicated threads.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> That link went to the last post on the thread, he'd need the instructions on the first post, correct?


Goes to the first post, including the disclaimer, when I click the link.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"litzdog911" said:


> Goes to the first post, including the disclaimer, when I click the link.


Must be an iPad app thing. Maybe I'm clicking on more links with it today and just never noticed before, but seems to always go to the end of the thread.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

woodster said:


> been browsing through posts and I'm finding conflicting info. I'm trying to find out if I can copy the contents of my HR22-100 internal hard drive to an external esata drive. I understand that the external drive will "take over" vs the internal drive, but I have a ton of stuff on the internal drive I would still like to watch. Is it possible and if so could someone point me to the correct post that covers the procedure?


Why not just disconnect the external drive when you want to watch the shows on the internal?


----------



## woodster (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. JDSpencer, that was going to be my next question! Being on the lazy side and not wanted to crack open the case to copy the drive. I was going to ask if I could just hook up my esata drive and then disconnecting it when I'm through, thus letting the internal drive take back over. Thanks, I think I am going to go that route and see how it goes.


----------

